# Whether to share fact of egg donation with midwife etc.



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello again emilycailtlin 

I have done a search back over a year in the hopes of not having to bother you with another question  but couldn't find my specific question in this section so hope it is ok to ask....

I'm not sure whether I want to share with my midwife etc. the fact that I have had egg donation (with a lovely 20 year old donor!). I will shortly be 44 so am anticipating a lot of warnings about risks, a lot of suggestions re interventions/tests etc. if I don't tell. I've never been pregnant before so don't actually KNOW that this will happen. It's just a perception I have.

As it is something I want to retain control over and am keen to keep confidential I am wondering whether to take the risk of sharing the information if not absolutely necessary. I have not told my GP and don't intend to (he wasn't supportive of IVF at my age) and I don't want anything written on the medical records of the baby. I just don't feel comfortable with having this information out of my control. On the other hand I don't want to be railroaded (with the best of intentions) in to every intervention/test going and I have a fear that I will be classed as high risk because of my age and will lose out on "options" for midwife led care/labour.

So - I was wondering if you knew where the information would be written if I did share it with the midwife? And whether my treatment/care offered would be different if I did share the information?

I'm aware that reading this back it may sound a bit offensive  but I'm struggling to express it differently!

My booking in appointment is on Monday so I need to make my decision pretty soon and it is going round in my head.

Thank you

Woody x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's all down to what you want to do really. It may be helpful for knowing about family history, and the clinic often sends letters to the hospital saying about your treatment, so they may already know. If you didn't wish to have it on your maternity notes its not a problem, we often write confidential things in the main case notes, so don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts  No-one actually knows about the egg donation as I had tx abroad. I'll probably make a snap decision on the day, lol.

Woody


----------

